# My horse was struck by lightning today.



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh my god. I can't imagine what you are going through. I am so sorry.


----------



## horsesroqke (Nov 5, 2009)

*I honestly cant believe it. I am so sorry.*


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Cant imagine how hard that would be *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh my god, I'm so sorry.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh my god! So sorry for your loss, what a horrible thing to happen!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Just, wow. What a thing. So sorry for your loss, SeWHC.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm so, so, very sorry. It is actually /pretty/ common and happens to cows and horses alot. 

We are ALL here for you, and we love you. Feel free to throw me a PM anytime you want to talk.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So So sorry. I cannot even imagine.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. I think about that every time we have a storm. My heart goes out to you....:hug:


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I cannot even imagine what you are going through right now. My condolences to you. **hugs**


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

so sorry, i cant believe that happens so often, RIP horsey


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Really sorry for your loss


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am very sorry.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My deepest, most heartfelt condolences.

I have a friend who lost two the same night to lightning. Unfortunately, it's not all that uncommon.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so, so sorry. My heart goes out to you. <3


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I am so sorry. That is absolutely horrible.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

So sorry you lost your horse. It must be so devastating...prayers to you and your horsey angel.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

A friend of mine lost a horse that way as well. What a horrible experience. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Were so sorry for your loss. You are both in our prayers.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine what you must be going through. xo


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry, love. =[


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh gosh! I'm so sorry hun. I can't even imagine what you must be going through. Hang in there, everything will be alright.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG. . . So, So, So Sorry!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh my God, I am so sorry.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I will keep you in my prayers. I'm very sorry that you are experiencing this. I can not believe that happened! I know you have a lot of heart break right now if you need to talk we are all here for you.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

i'm so sorry =( i can't imagine that happening to Homer my horsie =(


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh my god! My heart goes out to you!!  I can't believe that......... I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

I am sooo sorry for you right now. If you ever need talk post away here we all listen to you. I will be praying for you both


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your horse, our prayers are with you.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss. One of the horses I used to ride 4 years ago was also killed by lighting. Same story as you. Many bigger things around him but he still ended up the one getting hit. 

So sorry to hear about what you're going through. The good thing tho is that it would have happened so quickly, that she wouldnt had a chance to see it coming or even know what was going on. Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh my god.. I'm SOOOO sorry!


----------



## paddlefoot (Jul 9, 2008)

That is horrible!! That is definitely one of my worst fears when I see a storm rolling in. That is such a terrible loss, so sorry


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't even begin to imagine the emotion you are feeling right now...I am so sorry


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

How terrible .


----------



## Sphi (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry you must be heartbroken, keep your head high.


----------



## brookesloveofbaker (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah I lost my calf to a storm like that a few weeks ago  The odd thing was the calf's mom was also struck and killed a few days before so she was a orphan  its a painful loss, your in my prayers!


----------



## RitzyBaby (Jun 14, 2010)

Im soooo sorry! I cannot even imagine how you feel. It must have been very devestating :'(


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear that! That's horrible.


----------



## sweetbelle (Dec 26, 2009)

I am so incredibly sorry. *Hug* if u wanna talk, pm me, im so sorry for ur loss!


----------



## norahsk04 (Jul 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. My horse was just struck by lightning on July 12. I know what you are going through. I really am sorry. It's horrible.
I've been googling about this and that's how I found this forum. It's the
worst feeling when it's sudden like this.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, im very sorry for you loss!! Hugs go out to you and my thoughts are going your way! :hug:


----------



## krissy3 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this devistating news. My heart aches for you and this huge loss. I didnt think this could happen, it sure makes me want to research this a bit as we have a lot of lightning. The death was quick and painless I am sure, and your horse must have lived a pretty nice, happy , loving life with you , if that helps comfort you. Please let us know how you are dealing with your loss from time to time, and use the good people on this forum to sooth your pain, I think we all can sympathize . big hug 
( sorry about the spelling)


----------



## x3emilygrace (Jul 4, 2010)

That's absolutely heartbreaking.
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That's a horrible thing to have to deal with and I've always worried about it. My horses are turned out 24/7 and during lightning storms, that is my biggest concern. There have been several horses killed by lightning this year not too far from me.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

SeWHC said:


> It was just so bizarre, she wasn't wearing shoes, and there were hundreds of much taller things right next to her....... two giant metal buildings on either side of her paddock, huge trees, etc.



I don't know if this helps, but lightning doesn't have to strike an animal directly to kill it. It just has to be close enough. Which means there's really no preventing it. Sorry


----------

